# Awb ban



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like the dems are backing off with the awb ban. But the magazine ban is still on.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not sure if it has gotten any press in Utah but you have a neighboring state that is about to enact a magazine ban of more than 15 rounds and enhanced background checks along with making the purchaser of a firearm pay for his background check. That state is Colorado. The Governor is planning on signing the magazine ban and enhanced background checks on Wednesday 3/20.

A company that makes magazines in Colorado for our armed forces and the civilian market has said that they plan on moving out of Colorado if the bills are signed. They are Magpul located in Erie, Colorado. Now I don't know if their offer is open to residents of other states but they are selling large capacity magazines at normal prices. I have heard that it is only for Colorado residents but I haven't checked it out yet.

I just checked the site and it is indeed just for Colorado residents, so if you know someone that lives in Colorado and need a mag that they offer you might want to check with them. I can help out but I'll be gone for the next 3 weeks until the middle of April. I understand that there is also a limit to the number that one person can order but I haven't seen what it is yet.

http://store.magpul.com/member_login


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If our state had half a brain they would court MagPull and get them to relocate here with their 200'ish jobs.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd love to see Magpul end up in Utah, preferably in an area where we could use the jobs most. I never understood why so many of these types of companies have stayed in areas such as New York and California where they are continuously hammered by the political environment.-----SS


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd love to see Magpul end up in Utah, preferably in an area where we could use the jobs most. I never understood why so many of these types of companies have stayed in areas such as New York and California where they are continuously hammered by the political environment.-----SS


Ditto...... :O||:

I don't even need a mag, but for support I would buy everything Magpul has just to help support them.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Critter said:


> I am not sure if it has gotten any press in Utah but you have a neighboring state that is about to enact a magazine ban of more than 15 rounds and enhanced background checks along with making the purchaser of a firearm pay for his background check. That state is Colorado. The Governor is planning on signing the magazine ban and enhanced background checks on Wednesday 3/20.


Remeber this when you think about Colorado hunting tags. Your money will be going to support a government that might not support your gun views.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

jpolson said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure if it has gotten any press in Utah but you have a neighboring state that is about to enact a magazine ban of more than 15 rounds and enhanced background checks along with making the purchaser of a firearm pay for his background check. That state is Colorado. The Governor is planning on signing the magazine ban and enhanced background checks on Wednesday 3/20.
> ...


I don't hold these laws against the Colorado Parks and Wildlife and their big game tags anymore than I hold Utah's laws against alcohol and drinking against Utah's Division of Wildlife.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

jpolson said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure if it has gotten any press in Utah but you have a neighboring state that is about to enact a magazine ban of more than 15 rounds and enhanced background checks along with making the purchaser of a firearm pay for his background check. That state is Colorado. The Governor is planning on signing the magazine ban and enhanced background checks on Wednesday 3/20.
> ...


While I totally feel your sentiment, I think that the dollars spent both in license fees and in the communities mostly go to the right people. Don't make the small town store owner or wildlife officer pay for a law that they don't support any more than we do.------SS


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd love to see Magpul end up in Utah, preferably in an area where we could use the jobs most. I never understood why so many of these types of companies have stayed in areas such as New York and California where they are continuously hammered by the political environment.-----SS


+1,000,000

It's amazing how many of the big name firearm manufacturers are based in New York, Massachussets, and Connecticut. Companies such as Remington, Smith & Wesson, Colt, Mossberg, Ruger, Marlin, and Savage all need to pack up and move their operations out west or down south.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> jpolson said:
> 
> 
> > Critter said:
> ...


I don't agree, someone is voting for those liberals in office, those someone's are the residents of those states. I try to not support these areas any more than I have too.

They have no problem using economics as a weapon neither so I. o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If our state had half a brain they would court MagPull and get them to relocate here with their 200'ish jobs.
> 
> -DallanC


There is a pretty serious campaign on Facebook by Utah Gun Exchange to encourage them to move here. I don't understand why the likes a manufacturer like Savage is based in about the most liberal state in the union...just waiting for a problem, it seems to me. I look around and see that there are no less than four FB pages of people campaigning to get the company to move to their state.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We'd love to have them move up here to cache valley; we can always use more jobs. There's an empty factory in Tremonton that I know could use some jobs.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard Texas invited them to come on down too!! They need to move!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The short list is Texas, Utah, and Wyoming for Magpul. Nebraska, Idaho and Pennsylvania are also talking to them. According to their press release they will be manufacturing in their new plant by this time next month.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> Looks like the dems are backing off with the awb ban. But the magazine ban is still on.


They are not backing off. They are planning an end around. I don't fully understand all the locations a bill passes through on it way to a floor vote, but in simple terms they pulled this part to get it out of were ever it is at and then the word is they will add it back in as an amendment. This will allow the democates from states that do not support the AWB to vote no, while still getting the bill through intact.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

it sure is nice being a CO resident some times, although its blatantly obvious my votes meant dick when i cast them. i really hope MagPul moves to UT for the jobs, but if not UT at least a gin friendly state. I sent a letter to remington arms about 2 months ago, was short and to the point:"

Dear Remington,

Please move to a more gun friendly state, like UT, WY, ID, or FL.

Hugs and kisses

Kochanut


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Critter said:


> I am not sure if it has gotten any press in Utah but you have a neighboring state that is about to enact a magazine ban of more than 15 rounds and enhanced background checks along with making the purchaser of a firearm pay for his background check. That state is Colorado. The Governor is planning on signing the magazine ban and enhanced background checks on Wednesday 3/20.
> 
> A company that makes magazines in Colorado for our armed forces and the civilian market has said that they plan on moving out of Colorado if the bills are signed. They are Magpul located in Erie, Colorado. Now I don't know if their offer is open to residents of other states but they are selling large capacity magazines at normal prices. I have heard that it is only for Colorado residents but I haven't checked it out yet.
> 
> ...


Spineless POS..... :evil:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/03 ... &GT1=43001


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > jpolson said:
> ...


Yup...I won't fly through Chicago, I won't travel to New York or Jersey, I try not to buy products made in California, etc. Any of these activities only feed the politics that many of us despise. There may be nice people in Cuba...but we still have an embargo. Colorado has now made my list. If all of the out of state hunters did the same I bet the reduced revenues would have the law reversed pretty quick...money talks.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I hope/pray that those on here, that might be or will be hunting Colo after this goes into effect, read the laws! Bad bad laws that will leave you in a world of hurt for doing something as simple as letting your brother shoot YOUR rifle.(example).

For me, my points are now wasted money. My daughter and youngest son both go to CSU, they will be transferring back to Ut this summer(son maybe Wyo this fall if he can) My money will be not be going Colorado, just as it does not and will not go to any state that is anti-2nd amendment. hunting opportunities or vacation.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your story about the Outdoor Channel is about one producer with the channel and doesn't reflect the position of the Outdoor Channel. The Outdoor Channel recently accepted an offer to be purchased by Denver-based Kroenke Sports and Entertainment LLC, which owns and operates the Denver Nuggets and Colorado Avalanche.

http://www.9news.com/rss/story.aspx?storyid=324982

As for lending a rifle to someone that is debatable and you need to read the whole law on the background checks HB13-1229 there were amendments to it that will allow for a hunter to use someone else's firearm and other little things that I haven't had the time to research.

The big one is HB13-1224 which limits the magazine capacity. The way that it is written 99% of all magazines will be made illegal because of their ability to be changed or modified to a higher capacity magazine.

There are processes going on right now as I type to get both of these bills onto the next election ballot to repeal them.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Critter said:


> Your story about the Outdoor Channel is about one producer with the channel and doesn't reflect the position of the Outdoor Channel. The Outdoor Channel recently accepted an offer to be purchased by Denver-based Kroenke Sports and Entertainment LLC, which owns and operates the Denver Nuggets and Colorado Avalanche.
> 
> http://www.9news.com/rss/story.aspx?storyid=324982


I deleted the email, because at this moment I am not able to pull the news reports, or Banes responses.



Critter said:


> As for lending a rifle to someone that is debatable and you need to read the whole law on the background checks HB13-1229 there were amendments to it that will allow for a hunter to use someone else's firearm and other little things that I haven't had the time to research.
> 
> The big one is HB13-1224 which limits the magazine capacity. The way that it is written 99% of all magazines will be made illegal because of their ability to be changed or modified to a higher capacity magazine.
> 
> There are processes going on right now as I type to get both of these bills onto the next election ballot to repeal them.


So, as of right this moment, this law has passed and will go into effect in July.

Getting the repeal on the ballot, does no good for the hunters going this fall!

I do hope a repeal does happen! but right now, sure appears that the Gov will sign this into law and EVERY hunter hunting in Colorado had better make themselves aware!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked at the law and there were quite a few amendments to it allowing hunters, and target shooters to lend firearms to others as long as the person that is being loaned the firearm isn't prohibited by present laws. Also one restriction to lend a firearm while hunting is that the person that is being loaned the firearm needs to have a valid hunting license to be able to take possession of the firearm. There is also a amendment to it that allows a relative to give a firearm to a relative either as a gift or a inheritance.

Overall it isn't to bad but it does place a lot more restrictions on the honest gun owner or one that wants to purchase it and will do nothing to keep the criminals from obtaining a firearm. I still hope that it gets repealed.

Here is the actual bill as it hit the Governors desk that he signed. It isn't that long so reading it isn't a hindrance.

http://www.leg.state.co.us/clics/clics2 ... 29_enr.pdf

Now HB13-1224 that concerns magazine capacity is a whole different story.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like Magpul is moving; too bad we couldn't get them to move to Utah.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ine-producer-to-leave-colorado-over-gun-laws/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Good for them. It's been quiet for a long time since they announced their intentions so long ago. It would have been nice to have them locally, but Wyoming and Texas are good choices. Still, I think Utah should try to swoon similar companies out this way.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

The problem with colorado is they have the majority of their anti-gun populace in the denver area, which is the most populated portion of the state. As with most big intercity societies, guns are demonized by gang violence and politicians whose career depends on the votes of the majority, and in the end the rural or less populated areas take the hit.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Agreed; I read a story that came to this same conclusion. If you look at a political map the bulk of the country is red and very conservative. But the cites are not and they hold the bulk of the population now. The story referred to it as the sidewalk effect. Large cites not thinking and voting like those of us in rural areas. That's not new, however cities now hold more population than the combined rural areas so the country is red but the government is blue (if that makes sense) due to the fact that more people live in cities than ever before. We even see it here in Utah SLC is very Blue compared to a very red Utah.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great.....so now what's next for Colorfornia? Register the bong?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Great.....so now what's next for Colorfornia? Register the bong?


:lol:

Yep. As well as tin foil, aluminum cans and crack pipes.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

sawsman said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yep. As well as tin foil, aluminum cans and crack pipes.


This should be in the 1963 post:hippie:


----------

